# My planted goldfish tank:



## equinecpa (Feb 13, 2005)

I figured it was about time I introduced myself and showed you my tank.

I tried several years ago to do a high light planted tank and failed miserably -I had greenwater, algae and everything else but plant growth. I went to saltwater but that bug for a fw tank kept nagging me.

I decided to go the complete opposite extreme - a low light goldfish tank..how much easier than that can you get??

Here is my tank 6 months after setting it up. I really need to change a bulb -the color is way too yellow for my liking.

"]

And here is a shot of one of the residents that lives with my goldfish:



I'm quite happy with the growth I'm getting in this tank and the goldfish are pretty good about not tearing up too much. They did chow down on a couple of plants I bought but I now know not to buy those again (unless I want to feed my goldfish)

I'm also starting a little 5 gallon hex tank with a couple of guppies. I'm looking for the following plants does anyone happen to have them for sale or know where I can purchase them reasonably (online or locally). I live in Gainesville so don't mind ordering online as it's just as cheap when gas is considered!

Pennywort
Bolbitus
Lobelia Cardinalis
Red Melon Sword
Wisteria
Nymphaea Zenkeri


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

Welcome to the club. Glad you posted some pics. So far, the tank looks really great.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Looks like you found a good balance. Everything looks like it's thriving. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

I like those rounded stones alot, nice job!


----------



## equinecpa (Feb 13, 2005)

Uh-oh...algae has found me.

Update...ugghh algae. I'm not sure what the cause is possibilities:
a) I changed out a bulb to a 10K bulb (I like the color much better)
b) water lettuce-it is thriving and I've had to thin it because it covered the whole top of the tank
c)Nutrient imbalance- I do 5 gallon water changes each week. I did dose excel for a couple of weeks but noticed no difference in the algae, and did notice a decline in my shrimp population, so I have quit
d) all of the above?

Here's the gruesome picture:



and here is a shot of the top of the tank - do I need to get rid of a bunch of water lettuce to let the light through?



What do you think is causing the algae and more importantly how would you get rid of it? I should also mention I was running the lights from 9:00-8:00 - I have since broken up that time running the lights from 9:00-11:00 off for 3 hours and then on from 4:00-8:00. I also notice there are some small holes in the leaves. I have one bristlenose pleco in the tank as well as the cherry shrimp and trumpet and ramshorn snails as clean-up crew.


----------



## equinecpa (Feb 13, 2005)

And if anyone wants some mini water lettuce I'm sure I can spare some.


----------



## Cocobid (Jan 26, 2007)

Hi & nice to have you here!!!
I'm a goldfish girl myself, have been for years. If you have a quick moment could you share the tanks approximate size, how many filters you have running & quantity of goldfish in the tank. For numerous reasons goldfish and planted tanks can be tricky. They are unlike any other fish, waste they kick out is incredible both visible and invisible. That can and will fuel algae growth. Goldfish come with their own nutrients for your tank...pooo.
Tank is really nice Karen


----------



## equinecpa (Feb 13, 2005)

The tank is a 30 gallon cube. Filtration Fluval 204, airstone, has been set up since 01/09
Substrate: Turfmaster SMS
Lights: 2x36w - I have cut these to 2 cycles, one about 4 hours, the other 2 hours
Fish: calico fantail (about 3"), little ryukin (1 1/2"), Albinio BN Plec, 5 white clouds.
Other fauna: hitchiker snails, and cherry shrimp

Maintenance: I do 5 gallon water changes at a time -about every 5 days or so. I feed sparingly.


----------

